# Tapis de souris Blanc ?



## xaben (21 Août 2005)

Bonjour, j'ai un ibook g4, une souris mighty et ... un bete tapis de souris   Est ce que vous connaitriez un bon tapis de souris de couleur blanche ?  :rateau: (bon comme un func par ex ?)

D'avance merci :

Ps: ceux qui auraient l'idée de peindre mon tapis avec une bombe et de la laque c'est une mauvaise idée lol


----------



## r e m y (21 Août 2005)

xaben a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, j'ai un ibook g4, une souris mighty et ... un bete tapis de souris   Est ce que vous connaitriez un bon tapis de souris de couleur blanche ?  :rateau: (bon comme un func par ex ?)
> 
> D'avance merci :
> 
> Ps: ceux qui auraient l'idée de peindre mon tapis avec une bombe et de la laque c'est une mauvaise idée lol



Bon je ne sais pas si c'est aussi blanc que ce que tu cherche... mais il y a celui-là, à 11Euros à la FNAC


----------



## xaben (21 Août 2005)

Ah oui il est pas mal celui la ! Merci sympa si vous en avez d'autre faites le savoir je pourrai comparer ;-)


----------

